# Why does my ammonia spike after a water change?



## jayredsmitty (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

My ammonia level before the water change was about .25 ppm, so I decided it was time to do a 25% water change. After the water change I tested the water again and it reads .5 ppm. The only logical thing that I can think of is that I added water with ammonia in it. I used tap water, is it a common occurrence for this to happen? And does anybody have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## jayredsmitty (Sep 24, 2013)

I just did, that must be the problem, it came back similar level of the tank. What can I do about getting the ammonia out of the tap water?


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

If your local water company uses chloramine instead of chlorine you'll register ammonia in your tap water. An ammonia bonding dechlorinator like Seachem Prime will keep your fish safe while your bacteria process it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is this a mature tank? A mature tank may be able to handle low amounts like that from a weekly water change. If the tank is mature it should be gone in no more than 12hrs.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't add any of that. If Prime helped that would be about it.


----------

